# Upper Gal.bay today.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Under birds Zietgast and I windy but managed some for dinner.I love this game.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Under birds Zietgast and I windy but managed some for dinner.I love this game.


Next day was much slower .


----------

